# ouch



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Also remember that when pluging in a belt sander make sure the switch is not in the locked on position:whistling2:


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip raskgle. I have not in the past, but I will in the future. It really would be easy to hit the 'on' button now that you mention it. I play guitar and really appreciate all my fingers.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Jeez! My fingers are burning just thinking about it. Glad you escaped with your fingers cut, and not off, and thanks for the reminder. 

I'd add that folks should also be sure to shut off power to stationary tools when changing knives, blades, etc. Don't rely on that power switch alone. Either unplug it, or (if hardwired) shut off the breaker to the tablesaw, shaper, jointer, etc.


----------

